# OSHA Woodworking Safety Guide link



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

I ran across this link to the OSHA small business safety series for woodworking safety. 

https://www.osha.gov/Publications/woodworking_hazards/osha3157.html

Interesting stuff. 

I like this one push block design, particularly.


----------

